# Another scrap engine



## Julian (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi All,

I like building small engines from whatever metal I have knocking about. This engine is a single cylinder double acting horizontal engine. Not built from plans but virtually 'thrown' together. I forgot to take any pics in the process but have this video of it working on air. The flywheels are machined cast and are about 60mm in diametre. Cylinder is steel with a bore of 20 mm and a stroke of 40mm. Piston is brass with two 'o' rings to seal. It all ran first time on less than a bar of air. Have now tried to build a control from brass with two levers. One for speed and one for direction. Works but leaks air and is not as good as I wanted. Needs 3 bar to run as control reduces passage of air. Now rebuilding the control. Will eventually be painted but thought you would like a video to look at.


Julian


----------



## tel (Jun 9, 2010)

Erm ... did you forget something Julian?


----------



## Julian (Jun 9, 2010)

No Tel,

Didn't forget just ran out of time and had not copied link so here it is:-


----------



## tel (Jun 9, 2010)

Oops


View attachment ScreenHunter_11.bmp


----------



## Julian (Jun 9, 2010)

Try this


http://s232.photobucket.com/albums/ee35/barneydog7/?action=view&current=singledoubleacting.mp4


----------



## Julian (Jun 9, 2010)

It's a crap video so will record another tomorrow.

Julian.


----------



## cidrontmg (Jun 9, 2010)

Worked fine here.


----------



## tel (Jun 9, 2010)

nope, still get the same thing - must be something this end


----------



## ozzie46 (Jun 9, 2010)

I got the same thing you got Tel.
 Its the video.


  Ron


----------



## cidrontmg (Jun 9, 2010)

It might be also a missing/different mp4 codec, or a number of other things. I´m using Google Chrome browser, and the video works just fine here.


----------



## Deanofid (Jun 9, 2010)

I get the same thing as Tel using Firefox. IE doesn't pull it up, and Chrome will play it for a few seconds and then it stalls and won't start playing again.

Try putting it on Youtube and leave Pbucket for still pics. 
Would be nice to see it run, Julian!

Dean


----------



## hobby (Jun 9, 2010)

That runs great.

If I might add, I really like your air controle, it works real smooth, was that your own design?

I tried to make one for my twin cylinder, and it had leaks every where.
But then again it was a poor design to start out with.

Your's is a good design.


----------



## Julian (Jun 10, 2010)

This should be a better video. If still crap I will go on youtube.



Valve was guess work and just works ok. I am not happy with it and will redesign today. Engine itself runs well.

Julian


----------



## tel (Jun 10, 2010)

Still no good - got the same message as with the last one.


----------



## Deanofid (Jun 10, 2010)

Doesn't play. Says there is an error.


----------



## Julian (Jun 10, 2010)

Will try again another day. Back at work tomorrow for six days.

Julian.


----------



## Jasonb (Jun 10, 2010)

Plays for me

Jason


----------



## njl (Jun 11, 2010)

Played OK for a few seconds for me and then stopped and gave the error message and wont play again 

Nick


----------



## cfellows (Jun 11, 2010)

That's a pleasing little engine. Runs good and has a nice look to it.

Chuck


----------



## Maryak (Jun 11, 2010)

Julian,

I can't get your video to load either, despite having pretty well every codec known to man. I notice it has an mp4 file extension. Maybe better if you re-encoded it as divX or Xvid. Photobucket usually encodes them as flv files and maybe it's having trouble with mp4 to flv.

Of course all of the above may well be gobbledegook but worth a try. ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Julian (Jun 12, 2010)

First was avi second was mp4 from my blackberry. 

The control valve featured is undergoing a rebuild so once this is done and i am off which will be next thursday I will post new vid probably on youtube as p-buck does not appear to be working for me at the moment.

Julian.


----------



## Julian (Jun 14, 2010)

As the household controler has been busy I have been able to rebuild the control and now have a better design. The principle is two brass rods machined to take several O rings to seal and narrow sections to connect different ports as they are moved. The bottom one directs air to one input on the cylinder and allows the opposite ports to exit to exhaust. Moving the rod swaps them over. The top one controls the speed. 40psi is fed in and passes into the direction changer via some small holes. These are in line at about 1.5mm centres and are each 0.7mm dia. As the rod is moved it progressively uncovers more holes allowing mor air through. Works very well and just needs the ports moving on the next one I build. This was a trial so will remain on this engine. Now its working well the whole engine will be painted and left running to bed in better.

Hope this video works better. It is hosted on Youtube and is an AVI.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htP1ILlow_k[/ame]
Julian.


----------



## tel (Jun 14, 2010)

Mush betterer- thanks Julian, quite a nippy runner.


----------



## cidrontmg (Jun 14, 2010)

Working mighty fine, both the engine and the video, although I could see all your videos no problemo.
There seems to be a slight problemo with the near side flywheel, though. scratch.gif
It has quite a wobble.


----------



## Julian (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes flywheel has not located properly. Just needs adjustment but will be coming off to paint model anyway.

Need to make some levers to move the controls.

Julian


----------



## Deanofid (Jun 14, 2010)

Now it works!

Thanks.

Dean


----------

